# DayStar favorites



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 16, 2012)

I looked back on the search over a year and could not find a thread specifically about this.  I am going to order a sampler.  I already have Hunter's Moon, Nathanial and Belle Morte.  I want to try Absinthe and maybe their coconut, it says it stays true.  Any other recommendations?  Not really looking for anymore men's fragrances.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 16, 2012)

Paradise (a delightfully refreshing and effervescent lemon/lime scent, like Sprite or 7-Up, complete with the sensation of bubbly carbonation. Soaps great and scent lasts forever at only .7 oz ppo)

Salty Sailor (a fresh, salty, unisex ocean scent. A little tricky to soap, but quite do-able if you stay on your toes and work fast. Very much worth the extra trouble to me.)

Blooming Violets (smells like Parma violets, soaps beautifully and scent lasts forever at .75 oz ppo)

Milk Sugar kisses (smells like sweet milk, soaps beautifully and scent lasts forever @ 1 oz ppo)


IrishLass


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 16, 2012)

Those sound good, Blooming Violets especially.  I have almost no floral fragrances and need to add a couple.  Thank you for the soaping notes, I didn't think to ask for those!  If there are any horrible ones, I want to know those too.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 16, 2012)

I keep these around always:

Paradise
Liquid Crack
Toffee Sugar Crunch
Emperor's Love

I've also soaped and like:

Salty Sailor
Grapefruit Lily
Raspberries & White Roses (OMG!!!  Will order a big bottle next time)

I haven't soaped yet, but have sample sizes and like OOB:

Absinthe
Coconut Pear

I'm sure there are others, but I'm drawing a blank.  I've always been pleased with Daystar.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 16, 2012)

I like:
Salty Sailor
Ahoy, Matey
THE Green Tea 
Parsley Water
Buttermilk & Honey


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 17, 2012)

Any more?  I am thinking about ordering 10 bottles...


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 18, 2012)

1) Paradise - smells like a fizzy lime. No A, No D, sticks beautifully.
2) Wild Honeysuckle is true to the flower, slight A.

3) Salty Sailor - moves fast, but no D. It is my favorite ocean scent.
4) Ahoy, Matey - moves VERY fast, but smells awesome. You could wear it as a perfume.

5) THE Green Tea - beautiful green tea scent with a touch of fresh lime, soaped like a dream.
6) Parsley Water - super fresh and green, definitely moves fast, no D.

7) Black Vetyver Cafe is a very sensual fragrance, no A or D.
8 ) Buttermilk & Honey - it's my oatmeal milk and honey soap. I add finely ground oatmeal to it and it smells so good, no almond notes at all.

9) Amber Essence Nepal - this is a comforting, warm fragrance. No problems in soaping this one, D to a light tan. 
10) Hunter's Moon - a great men's scent. A bit sweet, with woods and musks. Managable A, soap turned slightly mauve.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2012)

I third or fourth the Paradise. I have also tried Skin on Skin which has lasted a long time and is soft and powdery- baby powder comes to mind but it's better than that. I tried to get the Black Vetyver CAfe because it has gotten some rave reviews on this site, but they were out when I ordered last. I was very disappointed. I hope you will pst what you decide to go with.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, my 10 is quickly filling up!  I am ordering today.  Paradise sounds like it is a must have!  Any more suggestions?  I will list what I buy!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you get the sale notification??  25% off for Presidents' Day through Sunday!!


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't get an email, although I've ordered before. Is there a code to use?


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot to add that the Ginger Lime is really good- but it accelerates a lot. Love the scent though.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, this is hard to pick!  They all sound good, I am going for 15...

edit - 

Whew, I spent a lot of time picking.  I took suggestions from all of you plus added some more.  Thank you for taking the time to suggest them.  Here is my list!

Absinth 
Paradise
Salty Sailor
Raspberry & White Roses
Blooming Violets
Black Vetyver Coffee
Honey
Havana
Milk Sugar Kisses
Parsley Water
Vanilla Bewitched
Ultimate Vanilla
Nathanial
Intoxication
Black Orchid Vanilla
and.....
Coconut!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 25, 2012)

I got my fragrances today!  Wow I have a lot of soap to make.  I am very happy with my choices.  Intoxication and Milk Sugar Kisses are my least favorite OOB, but they are in no way bad.  I am surprised to have ordered so many and get all hits, no misses!  I can't wait to soap.  Got to clean up from the last whirlwind.  Plus I hit the restaurant supply store and got some containers, a heavier whisk and a tiny ladle I think I can use for swirls.


----------



## paillo (Feb 27, 2012)

omigod, i thought i was sooo done with the '70s -- especially patchouli. but ordered a sampler pack which included Bittersweet Kisses. maybe tabitha has re-arranged my 'likes', but oob i am enchanted with this one. anyone soaped with it and have experiences to share?

full disclosure: i once sublet an apartment from a madwoman who had sprayed patchouli over the carpets and painted the rooms midnight blue and black, with glow-in-the-dark stars.  i can't get patchouli out of my nightmares to this day.  she later threw herself under a train. but this fragrance has got me forgiving and forgetting, it's that powerful....

mods, feel free to delete, probably too much information...


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh geez.  I'm going to have to rethink that one.  I just got Bittersweet Kisses in the mail yesterday and hated it at first whiff.  So much that I didn't give it a second thought.  My mother happened to be over and loved it.  :roll:  I didn't even detect the patch. :? 

OK, just sniffed it again.  There is something in there that doesn't agree with me.  Ah, went to look at the description and I bet it's the spice.  Usually I love all of the other elements.   :cry: 

I soaped Nathaniel and it has about a month cure.  It got pretty dark and smells to me like some sort of cookie.  Specifically a baby cookie.  Not something I would ever use in soap again, maybe in a different application.

Milk Sugar Kisses to me smelled gross.  Like sour milk or something.  DS's Honey is the best I've tried.

I took advantage of the sale to order Rainforest, a dupe of L*sh's jungle.  It's a great scent.  Might be my new favorite, not sure if it's strong enough to hang on in CP though.  We will see.

Also got...

THE Green Tea--smells awesome oob 
Sultry Siren--a little bit green and sweet with a grounding base note that I can't identify.  Like.
Exotic Woods--OK, but reminds me of an Axe body spray type scent.  I think one of my highschool bf's wore something similar and it's not a scent I want to remember.  What I'm getting at is that it's too cologne like for me.
The Sweet Dark--PeeU, bleh, fooey.  Smells like a decades old perfume that my mother had on her dresser when I was little.  She kept it because she liked the bottle.  Did I say yuck?


----------



## dubnica (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha your descriptions made me laugh! U r too funny.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't soaped The Sweet Dark yet but it is really strong OOB.  I did just soap Belle Morte and it turned out really nice.  I am glad to hear the honey is nice.  Black Orchid Vanilla smells fabulous, I need to soap it.

Milk Sugar Kisses has a weird burnt sugar/milk/something smell OOB, but I don't give up hope until I soap!


----------



## newbie (Mar 2, 2012)

Got my sampler. 
I got Parsley Water, which people seem to like, and it smells a lot like BB Bibb Lettuce. I think it's an interesting and fresh smell, but I can't say anyone who's smelled the soap (Bibb) likes it much. Maybe it will soap differently than the BB. 
I also got Blue Sugar Kisses, which reminds me of Copal, OOB. I love Copal but again, I haven't found a lot of people who love it. We'll see how it compares. 
Blooming Violets is a very nice floral, OOB.
Black Vetiver Cafe- I like! I can't wait to soap this one.

Paillo, you asked about Bittersweet Kisses. I don't have my notes in front of me and have a cat on my lap (which in our household excuses you from getting up to get things), but I remember it having very slight discoloration to a creamy very light tan/off white but I did individual soaps and didn't gel. It might get darker with gelling. I generally soap cool and at 1 ounce ppo, but as I was splitting a batch to try a bunch of fragrances it may have been less than this. I know each soap smelled strong enough and about my norm. This one was a bit lighter than the others and faded a bit over months but didn't disappear. It wasn't a knock your nose off fragrance like Paradise can be. More subtle. It wasn't a major accelerator like the ocean scents but that's all I can speak to. I was mixing some soap batter in a cup with some fragrance and pouring it right away into the individual molds for the test; for instance, Salty Sailor was glopping by the time I mixed it up well and poured, but Bittersweet Kisses did fine. CAn't speak to swirling or more time-consuming methods.

I got some other ones to try too- Mandarin Bamboo and Mandarin Lavender- both nice but not addictive, Belle Morte, Queen of D'Nile. It will be fun to hear what other people got and how they soap.


----------

